# San Salvador, from 10,000 feet,



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Aug 25, 2016)

Photo taken from Salvadoran Air Force twin engine prop plane,  July 2016, taken from cockpit


----------



## TriggerLoft (Sep 22, 2016)

Why are photos always so washed out when shooting from afar and how can I fix this?


----------



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Sep 22, 2016)

what do you mean by "washed out?"


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2016)

With long distances, you will normally see a lot of haze. Not sure if there is a way to eliminate it but I like the photo just the way it is.


----------



## TriggerLoft (Sep 22, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> With long distances, you will normally see a lot of haze. Not sure if there is a way to eliminate it but I like the photo just the way it is.


I love the photo as well. And by washed out I mean having a white tint and losing color. The effect does give a pretty nice touch to the photo. Although, I think the "washed out" look is created by the humidity.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2016)

TriggerLoft said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > With long distances, you will normally see a lot of haze. Not sure if there is a way to eliminate it but I like the photo just the way it is.
> ...


Yes sir. I think the composition is wonderful and interesting.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2016)

TriggerLoft said:


> Why are photos always so washed out when shooting from afar and how can I fix this?


Heat, humidity & pollution.  There's very little you can do.  In certain circumstances a CPL may help, and there's a bit you can do in post, but basically, it is what it is.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 23, 2016)

Great perspective!! I have some from El Salvador as well. A very photogenic country to shoot from the air:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/albums/72157669656017500





Volcán de San Vicente by ruifo, on Flickr





Playas Salvatruchas by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Sep 24, 2016)

Think I  know where this is, Playa de la Libertad? u otro lugar?


----------



## ruifo (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes, Playa de la Libertad, while landing at RWY 07 / MSLP Airport


----------



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice waves, but you have to jump right on top of them to get a rush, just when they break, and they will carry you to the beach, but I prefer "Costa del Sol"  La Libertad esta muy sucia.


----------

